# ***stolen escort cosworth***



## chrisburns (Apr 23, 2008)

Guys I need your help.

A good friend has had 2 cars stolen from his home whilst he was away on holiday, details below...
Stolen some time over Monday night Tuesday morning from the Lisburn area.

Ruth from here details both these cars often and had indeed posted them up here before.

Would appear (I stress appear as we dont know yet) they went into the house sunday punched the lock on drivers door (the black cap is still lying in the garage so worth noting as it will be easily spoted) could not get the car without the keys and they must have watched the house and came back monday, ransacked the house got the keys, loaded up both the escort & leon and away with both.
Also stolen is various computers apple mac and windows based so please keep an eye out for these as well.

Reg on escort is *K43 MOR *& as said *S55 SPG *on the leon.
Anyone who knows Sean will know how fussy he is and both these cars are in *PERFECT CONDITION.*

Please please keep an eye out and spread the word.

These cars are both somewhere in a garage or shed etc and someone will have seen them,please mention to as many people as possible, its not every day you see a stone mint red ecossie driving down the road!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

****ers mate hope he finds them but chances are small i would say stolen to order?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry to hear about that mate looks a beautiful car too. hope you find them in good order


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

not a cosworth,absolute retarded little ****ing pricks


pisses me off this does!!!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Slap a group up on FB and we can all pass them round to our mates.

Hope the F**kers get caught and castrated


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Two people tonight posting cars being nicked - know there's lots more out there but it's a sad state of affairs isn't it.....hope the cars are found fella - all the best...


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

jsut stuck the thread up on celica-club.co.uk mate to see if anyone sees anything


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

******** never thought of putting it up here! Good call Chris.


Am absolutely gutted to the core for Sean. Since Ruth told me yesterday I couldn't muster words to describe the scum that could have done this. Hope they find the car and who ever did it


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nasty job. no chance of getting them back though I would say the escos is probably in a container heading onto a boat as we speak to be added to a collection.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Just posted this on Alfa156.net and fingers crossed the more of us who know about it the better the chances!!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

dirty scumbag's,i will spread the word down this end of the country,i truely hope you get the car's,the worst thing is they probably know the car's and owner


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Il keep a look out mate im from round the Lurgan area.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry to here this,it makes my blood boil:devil: the pics of the escort are from an piston heads add yes?,did he have anybody come to view the car through piston heads??maybe an avenue to go down??


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Nooooooo way this is crazy talk, wh do people do this!!!!!! Ts their own jelousy that does it. Your mate obviously takes great pride in his cars and f what? Some twurp to nab them Hope they get returned ok


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope there found, the Leon is nice and the Cossie is stunning.
There would be no replacing a car like that.

Stevie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

probably done more miles onto the back of the low loader than it has in the last 10 years...


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> probably done more miles onto the back of the low loader than it has in the last 10 years...


Ronnie should you not be in bed by now,big day ahead of you tomorrow:buffer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

tell me about it loading the car up and even gave it a wee clean, but it probably will be rotten again by the time we get there..


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone on here happen to have spotted the Leon about Belfast? 2 people on RMS mentioned seeing it on newtonards road... Still totally shocked about this and a total sickener havin to ring Sean on his holiday with the news.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Im keeping an eye out for the Leon, they would have just taken the leon because the keys were there? But it would have left more of a trace so im sure they got rid of it quickly.

I dont know sean but i felt sick when i read this on RMS, some scumbags about


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea i'd say it was just a bonus for them to be honest, I was supposed to lift the leon and detail it for Sean coming home.. just a shame I couldn't have had it sooner or they would have one less car


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this, little toerags..
Have posted on the TT-Forum for you..


----------

